# Sealing in corner falling apart



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i have a 29 gallon tank and the sealing that is in the corners is starting to break apart and come off.  

i know this is bad but don't know how to stop it or fix it. is there anything i can do to stop it from happening more? if not is there a semi-easy way to fix it? and how long before it will really effect the tank?

all advice and opinions are appreciated!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

Empty the tank if not already. Go buy some aquarium glue, you should be able to find it at any pet store. Clean/scrape off the old glue that is peeling off and just apply a new bead all the way up and down the corner. Let it dry for a good 48 hrs, fill the tank to make sure there's no leaks for a day and it should be good as new.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

wow i didnt think it was that easy!  thanks! so when i peel off the old stuff the walls will stay standing right?

thanks again! :wink:


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

You should have a metal or plastic ring that goes around the top and bottom of the tank to keep the glass together. But yeah, I've repaired a few tanks and even just used the stuff over leaky cracks before.

Just remember to use fish safe glue and let it dry for a good two days before filling it up with water.

If you want to get creative with your decorations you can use the left over glue for bonding clay pots or whatever else.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks a bunch! you have helped a lot! :wink:   8) :wink:


----------

